# Been Googled Huh ????



## Drizzling Blur (Aug 24, 2007)

Google the dream of Entrepreneurs and the wish of the followers, the first name on the finger tips of any net savvy guy which promises to end the trouble of inquisitiveness. Google the company every other company want to be, but sadly Google is the biggest curse of the century.

Have you ever wondered why every product Google releases is a hit ?

Why Google gives you the-most-relevant advertisements in your Gmail ?

Why a second log-in method has been introduced when Google bought  Blogspot ?

Why Picasa a good start up and a neat company was bought by Google ?

Google sadly has our lives entwined in their servers in dark deep corners, every aspect of our lives is right in there, every search, your Coffee preferences, your TV Show likes and dislikes, your sexual orientation, your phone number, chat's just about everything in your life, it has your photographs, its has your phone numbers.

Are we missing something here ???

Well, then lets talk about Google Earth shall we or have we discussed it enough already all over the world.

All we do is place our lives in their hands and make it easier for them, do u believe that all of their revenue is just generated by clicks and money just flows in like water or air ?? I think they have such a large pool of information, they just sell it to the third party people. If you want me to believe that Adwords and Adsense and all the other non-sense generates all of their revenue then i wont believe it and will never accept it.

Google is like a consultancy, almost as good as the best in the industry, they have everything, every-bloody-thing, about everyone, 2 Entrepreneurs, One Dream and One Dirty Business is all thats happenning.


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Aug 27, 2007)

Aha so no views ?


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2007)

huh...am getting paranoid abt my privacy

But wait .. may be i can counter that to some extent
1) using noscript to block google analytics.
2) not using google bookmarks

But hell am using google search with google acct, can someone remedy this ???


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Aug 28, 2007)

I use live search now without loggin in. Totally stopped using Google search.

Something has to be done fast.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2007)

Drizzling Blur said:
			
		

> I use live search now without loggin in. Totally stopped using Google search.
> 
> Something has to be done fast.


u mean MSN live search ?

May be i can do same with google without logging in


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 28, 2007)

Drizzling Blur said:
			
		

> I use live search now without loggin in. Totally stopped using Google search.
> 
> Something has to be done fast.



Dude, before you use Google flush out your cookies, everyday. No cookie, no tracking.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Dude, before you use Google flush out your cookies, everyday. No cookie, no tracking.



cookies r not the only solution


----------



## praka123 (Aug 29, 2007)

google is way better than microsoft,the monopoly OS maker.


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Aug 30, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Dude, before you use Google flush out your cookies, everyday. No cookie, no tracking.



Thats not the point, every search u make with u logged in, will simultaneously be sent or stored, probably cookies could do a little, but everytime u google search and then select what u want and how u want, im sure there is one file somewhere that says "blackpearl on Digit Forums " and things all get stored there, cookies just dont come into the picture.


----------



## entrana (Aug 30, 2007)

but what WILL google do when they have our info they cant ROB us something theyre already TOO RICH. and about privacy im sure each and everyone uses something of google but we dont get our privacy disturbed do we?


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 30, 2007)

Drizzling Blur said:
			
		

> Thats not the point, every search u make with u logged in, will simultaneously be sent or stored, probably cookies could do a little, but everytime u google search and then select what u want and how u want, im sure there is one file somewhere that says "blackpearl on Digit Forums " and things all get stored there, cookies just dont come into the picture.



Google uses cookies to keep  track of visitors searches. When you search on google a cookie is placed on your computer. The cookie remains active for a period of 2 years. So all subsequent searches you make for 2 years will be stored on their servers along with your cookie ID and your IP address.

If you remove the cookie, google has no way of telling whether you are the same person who searched "blackpearl on Digit"  yesterday. The only thing they will record is the IP address and a new cookie ID that is placed on your PC. If you change the cookie every day, google cannot track you. They will just have an IP address from where certain searches were made but the cookie ID will not match with any ID previously stored on their servers, because thats a new ID. 

Just think of it like this: you have a car with a certain registration and you hit a man. Your car's registration will be recorded in the police station along with your crime. Each time you hit somebody or something (what an awful driver!!) your car's reg no will be recorded with the police. Over time the police record book will form a history of your crimes. They know each and evry accidents you have caused by your car's reg no. Now imagine you change your car's reg no everyday and cause accidents everyday. Each time a record will go into the plice station but under differnt car reg no. So no matter how many people you hit, they can never find out your true crime history. Though its not that easy in real life, but with google it's possible.


----------



## summit.nayak (Aug 30, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Google uses cookies to keep  track of visitors searches. When you search on google a cookie is placed on your computer. The cookie remains active for a period of 2 years. So all subsequent searches you make for 2 years will be stored on their servers along with your cookie ID and your IP address.
> 
> If you remove the cookie, google has no way of telling whether you are the same person who searched "blackpearl on Digit"  yesterday. The only thing they will record is the IP address and a new cookie ID that is placed on your PC. If you change the cookie every day, google cannot track you. They will just have an IP address from where certain searches were made but the cookie ID will not match with any ID previously stored on their servers, because thats a new ID.
> 
> Just think of it like this: you have a car with a certain registration and you hit a man. Your car's registration will be recorded in the police station along with your crime. Each time you hit somebody or something (what an awful driver!!) your car's reg no will be recorded with the police. Over time the police record book will form a history of your crimes. They know each and evry accidents you have caused by your car's reg no. Now imagine you change your car's reg no everyday and cause accidents everyday. Each time a record will go into the plice station but under differnt car reg no. So no matter how many people you hit, they can never find out your true crime history. Though its not that easy in real life, but with google it's possible.



Nice Post
Another solution is to have a dynamic ip


----------



## entrana (Aug 30, 2007)

whats the points whats google gonna do with everyones identity theyre not gonna send a plane to kidnap or something


----------



## azzu (Aug 30, 2007)

its lookin like a hollywood fiction movie to me


----------



## faraaz (Aug 30, 2007)

Man, you wimpy paranoid conspiracy theorists piss me off. Boo hoo, they have all our information. So what?? What's the WORST that could happen? Unless you are downloading child porn or hacking defence networks, what IS the worst that can happen? You want customised service, you want convenience and you want it all FREE! Well, NOTHING in this world is free, and this is the price you pay.

Bah, pussies...


----------



## Pathik (Aug 30, 2007)

^^ +1
Why does everyone think that he/she is so very important that everyone else would be interested in their private information??


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 30, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> ^^ +1
> Why does everyone think that he/she is so very important that everyone else would be interested in their private information??


Completely true .

I really don't give a damn what info Google collects about me (except for financial info and passwords that is) .


----------



## kalpik (Aug 30, 2007)

@Drizzling Blur: Worried about google huh? You better not be running windows then


----------



## entrana (Aug 31, 2007)

^^^ wow


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Sep 1, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> @Drizzling Blur: Worried about google huh? You better not be running windows then



Haha, im not worried, i thought how many people think the way i do about Google and seriously consider what Google's actually doing behind the screen.


----------



## djmykey (Sep 19, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> ^^ +1
> Why does everyone think that he/she is so very important that everyone else would be interested in their private information??



+2

If u made sumthing like google, wud u give it free of cost ????


----------

